# Homemade vhf antenna mount



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Didn't want to put more holes in my ttop, and felt to cheap to go and buy a mount so I got bored and built my own.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I assume it attaches to one of the rails on the T-Top. After mounting cut the excess off and use cap nuts for a nice finish. Looks great..!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Show us the after once installed. Looks good so far!!


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but those stainless u-bolts wrapped around the aluminum pipe of your t-top is not good. First, dissimilar metals, doesn't work. You will experience electrolysis and corrosion at the contact area. The more expensive aluminum t-top will lose that battle. Secondly, the leverage of the antenna mount being off center of the u-bolts will cause the mount to work itself against the t-top. Again, the t-top looses. Not trying to bash you, I just would hate to see you damage your t-top. I see these problems all the time. Good luck.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

To clarify this was for a one time use due to not being able to get to west marine before my trip offshore. But thanks for looking out.


----------

